# On30 Davenport



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got one of these puppies to bash into an 18" ga mine loco...

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1..._tips.html


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought one of these, same color, I'll be using straight DC till I can pick up an NCE starter pack so I have to remove and store the decoder, but I'll keep an eye out for that Atlas problem- bummer as I am planning to Use Atlas Code 100 switches and track for my On30 layout, Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The Atlas switches come with a little extender tab that allows the motor to be spaced further from the track. Use those and it will clear. There are a couple of places that would be hard for me. However, an under the table Atlas machine could fix that. I won't be bothering because this Davenport won't stay on this layout.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

BTW, the thing analog converts well enough so that you can leave the decoder in place and still use DC


----------

